# Embarrassing question about sit ups



## TSgt Hutch (Jun 29, 2007)

I recently started doing a high number of sit ups, at least for me, and developed a sore around my tailbone area, basically rubbing the skin raw on the top of both butt cheeks along the top of my butt crack.  Does anyone have any advice on what I can do to try and stop this from happening or a way to keep it from getting worse?


----------



## Looon (Jun 29, 2007)

Sit ups do more harm than good.:) There are tons of better abdominal exercises that are more beneficial.:2c:

BUT, I haven't done ANYTHING for my abs in years.:doh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 29, 2007)

use a pad, foam ones work great. Or just go to a sports store and get a cheap mat.  What are you doing it on, a weakly padded rug, or concrete?


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 29, 2007)

TSgt Hutch said:


> I recently started doing a high number of sit ups, at least for me, and developed a sore around my tailbone area, basically rubbing the skin raw on the top of both butt cheeks along the top of my butt crack. Does anyone have any advice on what I can do to try and stop this from happening or a way to keep it from getting worse?


 
What kind of clothes are you wearing and what kind of surface are you on? Sounds like you are moving your butt while this part of your anatomy is touching the ground. Try slowing your situps down to figure what you're doing. Better yet, look for another exercise for your abdomen.



Ranger Luna said:


> Sit ups do more harm than good.:) There are tons of better abdominal exercises that are more beneficial.:2c:


 
Amen! Way too many others to count. My personal favorites use an exercise ball or simultaneous elevation of the torso and legs.

LL


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 29, 2007)

You are getting good advice above. Regular situps went the way of the dodo bird 30 years ago. There are a lot of better ways to do abdominal exercises than that. 

A great resource for training your body's core, of which the abdominals are a part, is the book Stronger Abs and Back by Greg and Dean Brittenham. It is loaded with exercises and programs designed to work at any level of fitness. I highly recommend this book from the perspective of personal experience as well as a coach...

You can buy the book direct from the publishers below:
http://www.humankinetics.com/products/showproduct.cfm?isbn=9780880115582


----------



## TSgt Hutch (Jun 30, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 30, 2007)

As someone with a fucked up back, I've had to learn a lot of better training techniques.  Here is a good link with a good training library.  My favourites are for abs are the Ab Plank and Side Plank.

Ab Plank
Side Plank


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you trying to improve your situps because you need to do them for a PT test, or do you just want to improve your ab strength?


----------



## hoepoe (Jun 30, 2007)

Not an embarrasing q, a common issue. Good advice above, i have nothing to add


----------



## HoundDog (Jun 30, 2007)

I would get the same thing as all my floors aren't quite friendly when you want to work out . Which makes push ups a no go as there is no grip and tile hurts , but I found I was able to do sit ups on my bo-flex bench . So if you have any thing like that I'd say try it :2c:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 30, 2007)

I dont see him having a problem doing situps.  He said it was his tailbone, so I would think it was the surface he was doing them on.

Where do you typically do them?  On a carpet, or what?


----------



## TSgt Hutch (Jun 30, 2007)

*Marauder*



Marauder06 said:


> Are you trying to improve your situps because you need to do them for a PT test, or do you just want to improve your ab strength?



I am going to put in for a crosstrain when I get back stateside and need to  do situps for the PAST test (PT test).  I haven't been doing many conventional situps, just a lot of weighted situps on a decline bench and some crunches.


----------



## TSgt Hutch (Jun 30, 2007)

*Boondocksaints*



Boondocksaint375 said:


> I dont see him having a problem doing situps.  He said it was his tailbone, so I would think it was the surface he was doing them on.
> 
> Where do you typically do them?  On a carpet, or what?




Unfortunately I was doing them on a padded surface,  I am going to try some of the ideas people have suggested, keep doing what I have been doing and only do conventional situps when it is mandatory.  I'm not having problems doing the situps, I did 73 in 2 minutes and completed 100 with little problem exept the raw spots on my ass of course.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 30, 2007)

TSgt Hutch said:


> I recently started doing a high number of sit ups, at least for me, and developed a sore around my tailbone area, basically rubbing the skin raw on the top of both butt cheeks along the top of my butt crack.  Does anyone have any advice on what I can do to try and stop this from happening or a way to keep it from getting worse?



You don't know what raw is until you see the tailbone of a guy going through BUDs!  All those flutter kicks and hello dolly's on the grinder while wearing wet, sandy cotton greens day in and day out is enough to make your eyes water! :eek: :eek:  
I'll never forget spraying 'New skin' on the area in an attempt to put a layer of protection over it.....he about went through the roof in pain!!!!


----------



## EATIII (Jun 30, 2007)

Ex3 said:


> You don't know what raw is until you see the tailbone of a guy going through BUDs!  All those flutter kicks and hello dolly's on the grinder while wearing wet, sandy cotton greens day in and day out is enough to make your eyes water! :eek: :eek:
> I'll never forget spraying 'New skin' on the area in an attempt to put a layer of protection over it.....he about went through the roof in pain!!!!



I Keep "new skin" in my Kit, and in my Ruck at all Times. never Heard of the spray, only the little bottle with a nail polish type applicator.Who sells the spray?


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought it at a regular drugstore.  Here's a linkie, though:
new skin spray


----------



## DoctorDoom (Aug 22, 2007)

Are you sliding a lot when you do situps?  Often the friction of clothing as you extend out and slide will rub skin off.  Focus on keeping yourself in one spot, and not sliding back as you do the set.

Of course, lots of things chap my ass...


----------



## pardus (Aug 22, 2007)

HoundDog said:


> I would get the same thing as all my floors aren't quite friendly when you want to work out . *Which makes push ups a no go as there is no grip and tile hurts *,



What? :confused:

WTF does floor surface have to do with push ups? :confused:

Tile _hurts_?  :doh:

You have to explain this...


----------



## digrar (Aug 22, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> Sit ups do more harm than good.:) There are tons of better abdominal exercises that are more beneficial.:2c:
> 
> BUT, I haven't done ANYTHING for my abs in years.:doh:



I've worked very hard on giving mine a thick protective covering....


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 22, 2007)

seriously, you'll find yourself doing pushups on hot pavement and rocks in basic, along with plenty of weird places.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Aug 22, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> What? :confused:
> 
> WTF does floor surface have to do with push ups? :confused:
> 
> ...



It's called being soft...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 22, 2007)

I know a dude that shoved a square piece of foam in the back of his shorts for doing pt on the pavement.


----------



## pardus (Aug 22, 2007)

Ex3 said:


> I'll never forget spraying 'New skin' on the area in an attempt to put a layer of protection over it.....he about went through the roof in pain!!!!



I had two areas on my ankles where I ruck marched off a couple of large patches of skin, when they sprayed that new skin stuff on :eek: man it's like alcohol :doh:


----------



## DDSSDV (Aug 22, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> Sit ups do more harm than good.:) There are tons of better abdominal exercises that are more beneficial.:2c:
> 
> BUT, I haven't done ANYTHING for my abs in years.:doh:



I bet you have properly stretched them out before and after exercise:)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 22, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> _"I know a dude" _always means _"It was really me but I don't want to admit it..."_ ;)


 

oh i thought it was a smart idea, I wish I could take credit lol


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 22, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> I have this friend that tied padding around his knees...


 
.................


----------



## pardus (Aug 22, 2007)

*OWNED!*

LMAO!


----------



## Alvitr (Aug 22, 2007)

digrar said:


> I've worked very hard on giving mine a thick protective covering....



Its a fueltank ;)


----------



## DDSSDV (Aug 22, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> His name is Chris...




Friend or "life partner" ?


----------



## DDSSDV (Aug 22, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> Just a friend, bro... (I only bat right-handed...)
> 
> (Easy with such talk, you might get his boyfriend Michael jealous!!! ;))




Ewwww...say it ain't sooooo


----------

